# Tinboat's Box Pass #7



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok guys and gals we are now ready to start Box Pass #7. All the same rules apply and please remember to post pictures of the box and it's contents when you recieve it. 

Once we have 10 members the pass will start. just copy and paste the list and add your name to it in your post.

Lets do this thing :beer: 

1) Bigwave
3) fool4fish1226
3) wasilvers
4) Iswoody
5) Moedaddy
6) Kochy
7) panFried
8)
9)
10)juggernoob


----------



## bigwave (Oct 25, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Ok guys and gals we are now ready to start Box Pass #7. All the same rules apply and please remember to post pictures of the box and it's contents when you recieve it. Once we have 10 members the pass will start. just copy and paste the list and add your name to it in your post. Do to problems with the last past we already have two members signed up.
> 
> Let do this thing :beer:
> 
> ...


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 25, 2012)

:LOL2: I love the #8 now - thanks to whoever added a little humor to the pass :beer:


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 28, 2012)

bigwave said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys and gals we are now ready to start Box Pass #7. All the same rules apply and please remember to post pictures of the box and it's contents when you recieve it. Once we have 10 members the pass will start. just copy and paste the list and add your name to it in your post. Do to problems with the last past we already have two members signed up.
> ...



Since box #6 is moving again, you can remove me and Heycookieman from this list.

This will allow two more people to participate!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 29, 2012)

Updated list since #6 is moving again. Also the Giveway Box thread has been moved to the watering hole in hopes of it getting more traffic let everyone know about it in your posts. 

Big -PM Cookie with your address 

Lets getter done :beer: 

1) Bigwave
2) 
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 29, 2012)

1) Bigwave
2) Sixgun86
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
 
9)
10)


----------



## bigwave (Oct 29, 2012)

I sent sawdust my address.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 2, 2012)

I guess I will play again

1) Bigwave
2) Sixgun86
3) fool4fish1226
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 2, 2012)

I haven't played in a while, count me in!

1) Bigwave
2) Sixgun86
3) fool4fish1226
4) wasilvers
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## lswoody (Nov 2, 2012)

Put me in!!!!


----------



## Moedaddy (Nov 2, 2012)

Can I get in on this??? Looks like fun!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 4, 2012)

Updated 4 more to go :beer: 

1) Bigwave
2) Sixgun86
3) fool4fish1226
4) wasilvers
5) Iswoody
6) Moedaddy
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## juggernoob (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd like to be #10 if possible, if not just add me next in line.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 6, 2012)

juggernoob said:


> I'd like to be #10 if possible, if not just add me next in line.



I am ok with that - lets see what the other fellers say - I take it you will be starting #8 then :beer:


----------



## juggernoob (Nov 7, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> juggernoob said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to be #10 if possible, if not just add me next in line.
> ...



Yes, if that is okay with everyone.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 7, 2012)

Updated 3 more to go Since juggernoob has started boxes in the past without any issues I put him at 10 if that ok with everyone else. 

1) Bigwave
2) Sixgun86
3) fool4fish1226
4) wasilvers
5) Iswoody
6) Moedaddy
7)
8)
9)
10)juggernoob


----------



## sixgun86 (Nov 7, 2012)

Go ahead and take me off this box. Just had an unexpected bill that made me choke, gonna take a couple months to recover. Sorry Fella's.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 9, 2012)

Updated 4 more to go Since juggernoob has started boxes in the past without any issues I put him at 10 if that ok with everyone else. Not a problem SIX

1) Bigwave
2)
3) fool4fish1226
4) wasilvers
5) Iswoody
6) Moedaddy
7)
8)
9)
10)juggernoob


----------



## heycookieman (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok Just mailed the box to BigWave. I was A little disapointed in the box. Just my 2 cents worth. I took 1 thing out and added 2 " New unused " things. Good Luck wave


----------



## heycookieman (Nov 13, 2012)

BigWave pm sent with tracking #


----------



## bigwave (Nov 13, 2012)

I got it......lots of stuff to add.......I will be sending some stuff to fool too for the thanks for serving box.


----------



## bigwave (Nov 16, 2012)

The box just arrived, Hey fool I guess that since six is not on the list anymore I will send the box 7 to you, and I will send the thanks for giving to you in another box. I will try to get the box 7 out tomorrow and just send you the stuff for the vets box via ups since I can do it at work. :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwave said:


> The box just arrived, Hey fool I guess that since six is not on the list anymore I will send the box 7 to you, and I will send the thanks for giving to you in another box. I will try to get the box 7 out tomorrow and just send you the stuff for the vets box via ups since I can do it at work. :beer:



Sounds Good- I will slide everyone up so we can get this thing going
1) Bigwave
3) fool4fish1226
3) wasilvers
4) Iswoody
5) Moedaddy
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)juggernoob


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like I need to get my new lure orders out so i don't hold up the box!


----------



## bigwave (Nov 21, 2012)

Sending the box to fool today.......Happy turkey day everyone. Here is the tracking number....UPS 1z3462580367121864.....I did not take anything.....here is what I sent.


----------



## Kochy (Nov 21, 2012)

Might aswell add me up in it again. Haven't done it in a while.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 23, 2012)

Come we need a few more :beer: 

1) Bigwave
3) fool4fish1226
3) wasilvers
4) Iswoody
5) Moedaddy
6)Kochy
7)
8)
9)
10)juggernoob


----------



## juggernoob (Nov 25, 2012)

Come on, lets get 3 more to fill this one up.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 6, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> Looks like I need to get my new lure orders out so i don't hold up the box!




wasilivers PM me address


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 6, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I need to get my new lure orders out so i don't hold up the box!
> ...



Done, thanks!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 11, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > wasilvers said:
> ...



I don't want anyone to think we lost the box - I just have been very busy with just returning to work after being off. I will have the box sent out this week. :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 15, 2012)

Box was sent out yesterday morning should arrive tuesday according to the post office :beer:


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 15, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Box was sent out yesterday morning should arrive tuesday according to the post office :beer:


 8) 8) 8)


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 18, 2012)

I found the package on my porch this morning. I was short on time so I stuck it right under the Christmas tree. Tonight, the kids are going to really wonder what is in the white box from the postman.
:LOL2:


----------



## bigwave (Dec 19, 2012)

You know I got to thinking about this box.....wow has it traveled. I think it would be neat to figure out how far that box travels once the pass is over...........Fool is probably the farthest south it has been and I am not sure where all you guys are but now it back in the great white north........


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 19, 2012)

According to mapquest the box just traveled between 1460 and 1493 miles. :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 27, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Come we need a few more :beer:
> 
> 1) Bigwave
> 3) fool4fish1226
> ...



We still need three more members lets fill this thing up :beer:


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 27, 2012)

Btw, the box is delayed in Milwaukee. I opened it and was going to bring it on vacation and send it out from down here. Ended up spraining my knee the morning we left and forgot the box  I did visit basspro here in san Antonio for some goodies to add. It will go out Jan 2nd or 3rd. Time for more to sign up!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 27, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> Btw, the box is delayed in Milwaukee. I opened it and was going to bring it on vacation and send it out from down here. Ended up spraining my knee the morning we left and forgot the box  I did visit basspro here in san Antonio for some goodies to add. It will go out Jan 2nd or 3rd. Time for more to sign up!



No worries we all know it is the crazy season and hope your knee is ok


----------



## lswoody (Dec 27, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> Btw, the box is delayed in Milwaukee. I opened it and was going to bring it on vacation and send it out from down here. Ended up spraining my knee the morning we left and forgot the box  I did visit basspro here in san Antonio for some goodies to add. It will go out Jan 2nd or 3rd. Time for more to sign up!



No problem!!! Just be sure ya got some real good stuff in there!!! Hope ur knee gets better.


----------



## Moedaddy (Jan 5, 2013)

Getting excited!!!!


----------



## Kochy (Jan 5, 2013)

Whats the status on the box?


----------



## lswoody (Jan 7, 2013)

I have not recieved it yet.


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 8, 2013)

You guys have to be patient, I am still testing each of the lures in there to see what the fish like! :fishing2: 

I grabbed out a few things that I always wanted to try and put in 1-2 things from EACH of my 7 fishing boxes - these are proven fish catchers, either they have that right vibration frequency, or sit right in the water or something, but the fish really love them. They are used, but in the good way  Somebody is going to be really happy!

Anyway, I have the package in my car today and at lunch I'll be sending it on it's merry way.


----------



## panFried (Jan 8, 2013)

fool4fish1226 said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > Come we need a few more :beer:
> ...


Fool, if you still need any more members you can add me. I wanted to get into the pass last time I saw this.


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 8, 2013)

Lswoody, they tell me you should have it Friday-tight lines!


----------



## lswoody (Jan 8, 2013)

wasilvers said:


> Lswoody, they tell me you should have it Friday-tight lines!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 9, 2013)

Glad to hear that the box is moving and we got another member signed up! We still need two more.

1) Bigwave
3) fool4fish1226
3) wasilvers
4) Iswoody
5) Moedaddy
6) Kochy
7) panFried
8)
9)
10)juggernoob


----------



## lswoody (Jan 12, 2013)

Got it yesterday. Will send it out Mon or Tues


----------



## lswoody (Jan 15, 2013)

Package has been sent to Moedaddy!!! You ought to get it in a couple days.


----------



## hueydr (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll add my name.


----------



## panFried (Jan 21, 2013)

Can we see some pics? I am curious what kind of goodies are making there way around this fine country.


----------



## Kochy (Jan 22, 2013)

What's the status on the box?


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 22, 2013)

panFried said:


> Can we see some pics? I am curious what kind of goodies are making there way around this fine country.




It wouldn't all fit in one frame so I gave up with the picture. Some good stuff, and some 'leftovers'.


----------



## panFried (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Kochy (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it still in a medium flat rate box or was it moved up to a large flat rate box?


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 22, 2013)

Kochy said:


> Is it still in a medium flat rate box or was it moved up to a large flat rate box?



It was carefully stuffed into a large box when it got to me, I didn't take enough to get it to a medium size box.


----------



## panFried (Jan 22, 2013)

Did you put that new Samsung G3 in there?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 23, 2013)

hueydr said:


> I'll add my name.



1) Bigwave
3) fool4fish1226
3) wasilvers
4) Iswoody
5) Moedaddy
6) Kochy
7) panFried
8) Hueydr
9)
10)juggernoob

One more and we have a full pass :beer:


----------



## Kochy (Jan 23, 2013)

If the box needs replaced by the time it gets to me, I'll replace it, I have 50 medium and large flat rates for ebay. I got my stuff picked out that I can put in the box.


----------



## Moedaddy (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys i'm sorry. Was gonna mail it when i got off tues but have worked late all this week. My wife is gonna mail it tomorrow. Sorry.


----------



## Moedaddy (Jan 25, 2013)

Package was mailed today.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 26, 2013)

very cool :beer: come on guys/gals we only need one more member to sign up :beer:


----------



## panFried (Jan 26, 2013)

Fool I tried to get some of these goons (friends) to play but they are waiting for next pass! What's up with that?


----------



## OldFloater (Jan 31, 2013)

This looks like a lot of fun!

1) Bigwave
3) fool4fish1226
3) wasilvers
4) Iswoody
5) Moedaddy
6) Kochy
7) panFried
8)
9)Old Floater
10)juggernoob


----------



## panFried (Jan 31, 2013)

OldFloater said:


> This looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> 1) Bigwave
> 3) fool4fish1226
> ...



Oops looks like we lost Hueydr! If not that will give us 10... WooHoo! What's the status on the box?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 1, 2013)

OldFloater said:


> This looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> 1) Bigwave
> 3) fool4fish1226
> ...


----------



## panFried (Feb 1, 2013)

Kochy, I PM'd my address and a few suggestions like a 50" LCD for the Superbowl in case you dont have any ideas for the box.


----------



## juggernoob (Feb 4, 2013)

Good to see that the list filled up. Now where are all the pictures?


----------



## panFried (Feb 5, 2013)

juggernoob said:


> Good to see that the list filled up. Now where are all the pictures?


Not sure of the status on box but I will post pics when I'm sampling the goods!


----------



## Moedaddy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Kochy, u got the box yet??? Getting a little worried.


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 12, 2013)

Man oh man, I am beging to think the box has been lost! lol. And what is in it? I already got some stuff to add to it for Juggernoob


----------



## Moedaddy (Feb 13, 2013)

I hope it not lost!!! [-o<


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 17, 2013)

Any updates on the box


----------



## panFried (Feb 17, 2013)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Any updates on the box


Sent Kochy a PM with address but haven't heard anything.


----------



## bigwave (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Kochy, did you get the box?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 26, 2013)

Any updates on the box?


----------



## panFried (Feb 27, 2013)

Haven't seen it nor heard it was on the way. I hope Kochy is ok because last I heard from him was a month ago.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 27, 2013)

I will PM him to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Kochy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry about everything, My computer took a crap and I wasn't able to get the address who I need to send it to, Then when my computer got fixed which was about 3 days ago, I forgot to about the box, then I got an email about it. I was like "Oh yeah, Crap!" 


Box will be in the mail tomorrow afternoon. Sorry for any trouble I've caused.


----------



## panFried (Feb 27, 2013)

No Troubles. Do you need my address resent?


----------



## bigwave (Feb 28, 2013)

Box will be in the mail tomorrow afternoon. Sorry for any trouble I've caused.[/quote]

No worries Kochy, it is good to hear that your ok........stupid computers...... :lol:


----------



## panFried (Mar 4, 2013)

3 Guesses as to what I found on my porch today, and the first 2 dont count!


----------



## Moedaddy (Mar 4, 2013)

Reckon what's in the box????


----------



## heycookieman (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I was going to guess a box full of twenty's for the first guess and a new tin for the second, but since they don't count I'll say the box. :roll:


----------



## Kochy (Mar 5, 2013)

hey I see my crappy hand writing in another person photo! Lol I didn't take much out of the box. I added quite a bit.


----------



## juggernoob (Mar 5, 2013)

panFried said:


> 3 Guesses as to what I found on my porch today, and the first 2 dont count!



You tease!


----------



## panFried (Mar 5, 2013)

juggernoob said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> > 3 Guesses as to what I found on my porch today, and the first 2 dont count!
> ...



Alright! Alright! I'll put up the pics tonight.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 5, 2013)

panFried said:


> 3 Guesses as to what I found on my porch today, and the first 2 dont count!


Was it a flaming paper bag? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## panFried (Mar 6, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Was it a flaming paper bag? :lol: :lol: :lol:



No poooo! However there are a lot of goodies in the box. HueyDr, I got your PM and I will be shipping the box latest Friday morning.


----------



## panFried (Mar 8, 2013)

All done testing everything out! Grabbed a few things for myself and kid, so he felt obligated to add something as well. His offering will be unmistakeable and a definite must have in any collection, if it gets past HueyDr.

Box shipped out today and HueyDr has the tracking number.


----------



## hueydr (Mar 9, 2013)

panFried said:


> All done testing everything out! Grabbed a few things for myself and kid, so he felt obligated to add something as well. His offering will be unmistakeable and a definite must have in any collection, if it gets past HueyDr.
> 
> Box shipped out today and HueyDr has the tracking number.



I'm excited! An unmistakeable offering, a must have in any collection, from your kid? Thats gotta be something good! Will post pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## hueydr (Mar 11, 2013)

Look what I got today!! 



















What a treasure of a box and I almost wet myself when I saw the "unmistakeable offering". PanFried, tell your son that it will indeed be someone's pride and joy but it wouldn't last 5 minutes in this house with my kids so I passed it on hoping someone will give it it's due. The box will be on it's way to OldFloater tomorrow. Will PM you with the tracking number then.


----------



## OldFloater (Mar 11, 2013)

SWEET! My Fiance is excited about the spongebob bobber! I don't think it will make it past me.


----------



## hueydr (Mar 12, 2013)

Box is on it's way to OldFloater.


----------



## OldFloater (Mar 14, 2013)

still no package, but it should be here tomorrow!! super excited!


----------



## bigwave (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow this box has really traveled.....I am still curious as to how far the box will travel to the end....who is our math major to figure out final distance traveled. I love the tinboat family. =D>


----------



## OldFloater (Mar 16, 2013)

:LOL2: Got the box. Pictures to come when I get back home! Excited to see what goodies there are


----------



## juggernoob (Mar 17, 2013)

OldFloater said:


> :LOL2: Got the box. Pictures to come when I get back home! Excited to see what goodies there are



Sweet! Looks like I'm next. I'll PM you my address.


----------



## hueydr (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey OldFloater? What gives?


----------



## juggernoob (Apr 3, 2013)

Still no word from OldFloater. My PM to him with my address, on 3/17, is unread. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 4, 2013)

juggernoob said:


> Still no word from OldFloater. My PM to him with my address, on 3/17, is unread. Hope everything is okay.



Hope all is ok he has not been logged on since March 17th we are so.................... close to a complete pass


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 9, 2013)

fool4fish1226 said:


> juggernoob said:
> 
> 
> > Still no word from OldFloater. My PM to him with my address, on 3/17, is unread. Hope everything is okay.
> ...



I sent Oldfloater a PM - Hope it finds him well [-o< [-o<


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 15, 2013)

Any updates :?:


----------



## juggernoob (Apr 16, 2013)

Nothing, my PM to OldFloater is still unread.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 16, 2013)

This is the 2nd or 3rd time someone has absconded with the box - WTF is wrong with people! 


I stopped taking part because it makes my blood boil!


*If you want we can start another pass with ONLY people who have done this before and not stolen the box *


----------



## bigwave (Apr 17, 2013)

I tend to side with the benefit of the doubt, maybe he has a personal issue going on right now. If the guy did take the box and needed everything I hope he enjoys everyone's kindness......I wish the spirit of the box could enjoyed by jugernoob.....we wont forget you buddy.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 19, 2013)

Well I don't know what to say :?: It has been over 30 days and no responce from oldfloater, if something does not happen in the next few days we will have to make this right.


----------



## bigwave (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree Fool, poor jugernoob, is this not the second time he has missed the box? I wonder if there is someone just trolling this thread and waiting to take advantage of the box's true meaning. I will be glad to support another box just for jugernoob.


----------



## hueydr (Apr 19, 2013)

I have plenty of items that would fit in a replacement box for jugernoob. Just let me know.


----------



## panFried (Apr 21, 2013)

I have some extra items I can throw in for the boat and the tackle. Put me on the replacement box list... Oh and ill replace the sponge bob bobber too


----------



## hueydr (Apr 22, 2013)

panFried said:


> I have some extra items I can throw in for the boat and the tackle. Put me on the replacement box list... Oh and ill replace the sponge bob bobber too


I knew it!! Your son didn't put that bobber in the box, YOU DID!!


----------



## panFried (Apr 24, 2013)

You caught me! I have a large collection of them, snoopy, and a 2' bright orange zebco Taz rod & reel


----------



## HANGEYE (Apr 26, 2013)

So, are we going to put together a box for juggernoob? If so, who do we send the items to? I have a few things I would like to add.


----------



## juggernoob (Apr 27, 2013)

HANGEYE said:


> So, are we going to put together a box for juggernoob? If so, who do we send the items to? I have a few things I would like to add.



Don't worry about putting something together for me. I'm going to put together some stuff and start Box #8. I think we should make a phone number a requirement for first timers.


----------



## panFried (Apr 27, 2013)

juggernoob said:


> HANGEYE said:
> 
> 
> > So, are we going to put together a box for juggernoob? If so, who do we send the items to? I have a few things I would like to add.
> ...


Hey juggernoob, can you add me to one of the first few spots on list I have some nice items if like to donate to help replenish new box.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 28, 2013)

juggernoob said:


> HANGEYE said:
> 
> 
> > So, are we going to put together a box for juggernoob? If so, who do we send the items to? I have a few things I would like to add.
> ...



Jug - I agree with the phone number, however anyone could give a false number if it is their intent to run off with the box. Maybe if you are going to be a first timer we should consider the # of posts or length of membership or something. Anyways count me IN - this (box passes) is such a great idea that I would hate to see it end because of a few bad apples. Life is a circle and if you are willing to run off with the box then it will bite you the A$$ at some point. 

I AM IN :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 28, 2013)

Just had another idea what if you are a first timer we somehow confirm the address something like paypal does - just thinking :?:


----------



## bigwave (Apr 28, 2013)

Me too Fool :beer: :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 30, 2013)

Lets do a "no 1st timer" pass

And from now on - and 1st timer is at the front of the pass


----------



## juggernoob (May 7, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> Lets do a "no 1st timer" pass



Done https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=30457. Sign up!


----------



## Kochy (May 13, 2013)

Who ever the last person that sent it to the person who it was lost on, if you still have that person's address, either that person or one of us can send a letter or something to the residence and see what's up.


----------



## hueydr (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys. I'm sooo sorry that I've let this slip but I’m building a new house for my family and things are not going so well. I checked and found out that the "Pass" box was delivered to the recipient. See the info below from the US Postal Service.

Tracking Number Enetered: 9505510327253071351040

Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 10:45 am on March 15, 2013 in TORRINGTON, WY 82240. Additional information for this item is stored in files offline.

I don’t know if he absconded with it or if it could have been stolen. I recommend that signature receipt be required on all future boxes. I'm back to checking the site so if anyone has any idea’s, I’m still in.


----------



## Kochy (Jun 11, 2013)

If you still have the address give one of us the address so we can send a letter out to it. Atleast attempt to get the box back.


----------



## hueydr (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Kochy, sent you a PM.


----------



## Kochy (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm going to call the guy who has box 7.


----------



## OldFloater (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey there. I am so very sorry everyone. I did not mean to flake out like that. I gotten shipped out to Iraq. Ugh. So I will get a box set up and send it to juggernoob. I know what was all in the box as I got shipped off the day it arrived.


----------

